# Single Kitchen-July



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Fried shrimp and froglegs are whats for supper!!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

:duel: Ooohhh yeeeess!, even better if your able to get the legs yourself! I have gigged some big%^&* frogs before, far bigger than anything sold at stores. But any frogs legs and shrimp are excellent! Do you have a secret batter to dust em in? :clap:


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My sister dipped them in a milk egg mixture then dredged them in seasoned flour. Flour had Tony's, garlic powder, salt, pepper and Old Bay seasoning. They marinated in the fridge for about an hour then dredged in the flour mixture again.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

My grandma cooked them like that too. You want to fry them nice and CRISPY for the best taste.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Those legs in the first photo, look meaty, and delicious!!! A true delicacy*


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

We had Broccoli Soup tonight!! It was gooood!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had Macaroni salad and BBQ Brats the last couple days


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey dad - I like the looks of YOUR macaroni salad better than MINE! Recipe please???


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

COSunflower said:


> Hey dad - I like the looks of YOUR macaroni salad better than MINE! Recipe please???



I use all the usual, onion, celery, olives and pickles, but this time I put in a bunch of Chow chow from a friend of mine. She made it out of the green tomatoes from my garden last year and told me to use it in my potato/macaroni salad, so I did. It's pretty good, it's also pretty good on brats or hotdogs.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have never tried frog legs. don't know if I could and I eat fish like it's going out of style. also cod tongues which most people turn their noses up at. can you describe what they taste like or do they have a taste all their own? like seal flippers for instance. I haven't been able to tell anyone what it tastes like except very tasty if cooked properly. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Seal flippers and cod tongues? I just learned something new.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

newfieannie the best I can describe it, it taste like chicken with a little fish taste. It's not tuff but it has a little chew to it. They are really good. You should try some if you ever get the chance.

I don't know about those cod tongues. I would come closer to trying the seal flipper I think.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My Sister and I went out and ate Mexican tonight. She has cooked every night I've been here. Her husband was sick today so we got some sister time just us today!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you don't know what you're missing until you've tried cod tongues fried in fat back to a nice golden brown also seal flippers baked with slices of fatback. the cod tongues are served in restaurants in newfoundland and also some places in nova scotia. I'd die for a feed of either right now. ~Georgia.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Intermittent warm rains caused an unseasonable popping of chanterelles. They looked like beige pebbles for more than a week then POP! There are so many we can afford to be picky. We didn't cut anything with a slug lick or a speck of dirt, only perfect specimens, and still hauled home 30 pounds last night. They're on drying racks in the kitchen. We're going out for more this evening. Timing is perfect, we were out of mushrooms.

The entire house has the deep earthy aroma of a really great dinner in the making. Fungi Fumes!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Venison steaks, marinated all day, pan-seared and served rare with Spanish rice and baby Brussel sprouts. Cupcakes for dessert courtesy of our across the street neighbor


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

tambo said:


> Fried shrimp and froglegs are whats for supper!!


OMG! I keep seeing frogs rolling around in wheelchairs!

Mon


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I had fried frog legs tomatoes and pickles for supper. Then I made some home made tortillas.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I love home made tortillas

Take flour tortillas cut into chip size and put them in a fry pan with butter. Pour in scrambled eggs and turn like an omelet adding some cheese. Top with salsa and serve.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Leftovers! We are going to WORK today, as a gasoline limb trimmer has been borrowed! We have a LOT of dead branches at the bottom of the oak tree, where they have been shaded out. 

Teenagers can be wonderful to have: my DS says that he wants to hurry and get it done so he can walk to sonic for lunch. Since it is supposed to be very hot today I expect I will drive him!

I have thought ahead: yesterday I cooked a ham, and so today when we are tired I can serve it cold with bread and cheese and help yourself. I just need to figure out a side dish. Sliced garden cucumbers, perhaps, and a cake for dessert? That would just take minutes.......


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

made my first ever s'mores today after I came back from the country. I don't like graham wafers so I used a coconut cookie. I used Rollos instead of the bar. and put a cherry on top. got to tweak it a bit more. maybe use an arrowroot biscuit instead etc. was good anyway. ~Georgia.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I am going to have to make some tortillas. Those look wonderful! I'm in a baking mood. I have got to either get an oven hooked up or break out my dutch oven.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

The kids and I hit the farmer's market this morning and here is our supper tonight:

Fried chicken, fried squash and green tomatoes, cucumbers, tomaotes, peaches and cream sweet corn, and mashed potatoes. Coconut cream pie for dessert (not pictured)


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Does anyone here make Spring Rolls? I finally found rice paper and am ready to try!

Mon


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> Does anyone here make Spring Rolls? I finally found rice paper and am ready to try!
> 
> Mon


 Find some Mae Ploy to dip them in. Sweet chili sauce.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

For brunch today, I had little zucchini pancakes, a little bacon, sauteed zucchini straws with eggs over easy on top, and fried fresh corn cut from the cob. Yeah, I pigged out, but I don't eat this way that much.  
For dinner tonight, I'm fixing a big roasting chicken in my new Showtime Rotisserie. Well, it's new to ME, anyway. My friends sold it to me for 10.00 How cool is THAT! Looks like new, has booklet, etc. Can't wait to "SET IT, AND FORGET IT"!!! ha ha
Prolly have potatoes and some beans outta my garden and a salad to go with.


Later.....bird turned out golden brown and delicious looking! I'm off to pick beans...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Been a little busy around here. Between pig slaughter, sourcing hay, mowing pastures, thissa-and-thatta, I've been scrambling!! Some eggs, too, even!! :drum:

I still find time to eat well, though. Sometimes only a white pizza will do... chicken roasted with herbs along with a light Alfredo sauce, a bit of mozzarella and parmesan cheese, whole roasted garlic, some sun dried (ok, dehydrator dried) tomatoes from the garden and artichoke hearts.












Got the processed piggy back today. Since I hadn't castrated, I suffered a tiny fear of boar taint. I needn't have worried. The pork is GORGEOUS. I put it to the true test for dinner, pan frying in a tiny bit of olive oil with only salt and pepper for seasoning, finished it in the oven. I think it turned out well.












When I first got the porker home, I couldn't resist doing up a couple slips of the bacon to try. Fannnnnnnnnnnntastic!!! Sorry, no pics of that this time.

Bacon bras for anyone who wants 'em!!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

That pizza looks awesome !

So you're saying no boar taint from not castrating ? 

I returned a pig because it was missed during castration and I was worried about BT. I guess castrating is an American thing, they don't do it in Europe.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks, ORD.  The pizza WAS awesome!!

Yes, that is what I meant about no boar taint from non-castration. They all had balls. However, I was confident in my breeding stock's genetics as well as their diet, which I understand has a lot to do with the boar taint issue. I'm pleased to learn my confidence was well founded, 'coz I've got a lot of pig in the freezer!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Soup made with a ham bone, white beans, diced tomatoes, dehydrated carrots, dehydrated onions and dehydrated cabbage.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Tried a new salad tonight. I have a potluck at work Saturday so thought I would make calico beans and a snickers salad. The salad will be on my make again list. Vanilla pudding, cool whip, Apple's and of course snickers. Yummy. Wish I could show pictures but haven't figured out how with my Kindle


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

ya'll eat good! When I am going to be invited


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

This is the recipe from the "Raise Your Hand If..." post by Echoechoes. Sorry I have no picture to add.

Meat Pie

2 pie crusts
(I often use the bought rolled crusts - they suit 
savory dishes, and its easy)
1 lb of ground turkey - lightly browned, crumbled and drained well. I have used beef, but did not like it as well.
1 large sweet onion - chopped, and cooked till translu- 
scent in very sm amount of oil.
1 lb colby cheese - grated. You can sub cheddar.
1 8 oz container sour cream
1 small can chopped green chilies
1 Tb flour
Season to taste with:
salt 
smoked sweet paprika
chili powder
ground cumin

Preheat oven to 350. Ready a large pie plate (glass is better if leftovers will be refrigerated) with bottom crust. Mix all remaining ingredients together and pour into bottom crust. Add top crust and vent well. Bake at 350 till crust is golden brown. Check bottom crust and cover top with foil if necessary to cook long enough to brown bottom well - helps with serving cold. Allow to cool slightly before serving.

I serve with salsa, avocados, salad and beans. This mix is good in a hand pie too, but more trouble of course.
Enjoy!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Deerburger Sloppy Joes and fresh baked bread is what's for supper.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Shish Ka Bobs tonight*- Beef, marinated in Italian dressing and Terriyaki Sauce overnight-with fresh green peppers,onions, and tomatoes-grilled over a wood fire. I would Love to share with You!









One of them already disappeared?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Those look kick ass Tom


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

indeed it does Tom! ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

all I have tonight is raspberry cheesecake. I have eaten 40 cod tongues in the last 2 days so going easy now on the food for a couple days. don't have a pic of the CT because as soon as they are ready I dig in. ~Georgia


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

My Grandma's Zucchini bread recipe with Nestle's dark chocolate chips added. That's also her embroidered dish towel.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that looks so good. I have not tried chocolate. our grandmothers put so much work into the towels etc. also the material was far superior. ~Georgia.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Newfiannie, where do you BUY the cod tongues? Do they ssell them in the stores up there?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes but not often so when I see them I usually buy what they have. there are also fish markets . I'm trying to get the whole head. (cleaned) to make cod head stew but am finding it difficult if not impossible. was a time when I could meet the little boats coming in with their catch and get it right there but those days are gone. ~Georgia.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Today I am baking this Red Ranger, homegrown chicken-it was a gift from my good Friend,was butchered yesterday-cooked today* I am baking it low and slow, at 265 degrees f. I am really interested in the taste of the bird, as I may try this breed in the future*






I stuffed a couple of tbsp. of butter, a large onion, some salt/pepper,paprika, and I wired the legs together, and covered in foil-Going to pick up some fresh taters to put in the pan for the last hour of bake time*









Winner,Winner, Chicken Dinner*


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I broke out with my Mom's old glass oven pan-isn't it cool!( maybe I shouldn't have used the word 'broke'?)


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

poor man's supper here tonight. macaroni and tomato soup! do I ever like that with a slice or 2 of home made bread. I guess I was about 10 when mom discovered you could buy tins of tomato soup. this was one of the things she would make. once a week we had this. Dad called it poor man's supper because he really wanted fish every day. us kids made short work of it though. mom would make it in an industrial sized pan. 

threw together a trifle with some leftover jelly roll for dessert. I put cherry liqueor in the roll crumbs, some rum in the custard and a touch of rum in the cream and then there was the wine. might make me sleep. I haven't slept for 2 days. ~Georgia.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I wish I had someone to cook for and with me....I am starving!!:whistlin:


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I wish I had someone to help me eat what I cook, then maybe I would not be so 'well-fed'! Ha!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Twp.Tom said:


> I broke out with my Mom's old glass oven pan-isn't it cool!( maybe I shouldn't have used the word 'broke'?)


I was admiring your dish in the first pictures. I kinda have an obsession with dishes and flatware. Very pretty dish.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Tom: you and Fowler need to get together. how far is Ohio from Texas anyway? ~Georgia.


----------

